# Any TV or HiFi experts help with this?



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

In my living room my setup is a Samsung UE65KS9000 tv which is connected to a Pioneer SXN-30 amp via optical cable.
Everything works fine through it, my Xbox, Sky Q and external USB plugged into the tv.

My parents have a similar setup but with a cheaper model Samsung TV (cheaper but newer) UE50RU7020K, also plugged into a Pioneer SXN-30 amp.

They have Sky Q too, and it plays perfectly fine from the TV to the amp.

But the problem is whenever we try to watch a video from the USB on the tv, or even connect a phone wirelessly to mirror the screen to watch a video, we get this unbelievable loud noise which is so bad i've taken a video of as it's easier to listen to than describe it.

As far as i can see all the settings are correct on the tv it's set to PCM.

We've tried a new optical cable, even swapped our amps over to see if the amp was to blame but it worked perfect in my house, and the same fault persisted on theirs.

Any type of video file on the USB causes the same fault so it can't be the video files. We've even tried different USB sticks.

Can't think of any other settings to try, all i can think of is the TV is at fault.

Any ideas anyone?

Here's the video


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

May be a glitch with the TV software, has it been updated? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Does the sound still occur if the sound from the usb file is played through the tv rather than the amp?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have you tried connecting the TV to the amp with another way? With RCA cables instead perhaps?

Cooks



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see you already have over 200 subscribers, your channel will grow over time. That is one heck of a noise, I’m sure a software update will fix. Have you spoken to Samsung about this issue?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What happens if you view an jpeg ? 

Does the usb have to be specific spec I.e. format USB 2/3 etc


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

On the TV audio settings under ‘expert’ settings, the digital audio output is set to PCM and the amp is also expecting this?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

BrummyPete said:


> May be a glitch with the TV software, has it been updated?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yes it's up to date, pretty sure i updated it at least once and that didn't fix it. I have a bit of OCD when it comes to updating software on everything i have 



GeeWhizRS said:


> Does the sound still occur if the sound from the usb file is played through the tv rather than the amp?


No it doesn't, only when played via the amp. There is no setting i can see anywhere to stop this, it has to be down to the signal being given out by th TV in my opinion.



Cookies said:


> Have you tried connecting the TV to the amp with another way? With RCA cables instead perhaps?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes i thought about doing this, but sadly the only 'output' on the back of the TV is optical. The only RCA connection it has are for Component IN



Soul boy 68 said:


> I see you already have over 200 subscribers, your channel will grow over time. That is one heck of a noise, I'm sure a software update will fix. Have you spoken to Samsung about this issue?


We got it from Richer Sounds, my old man did contact them but it was a few weeks ago and didn't really get anywhere for the time being due to the Pandemic. We are going to try again soon, hopefully get a different TV



packard said:


> What happens if you view an jpeg ?
> 
> Does the usb have to be specific spec I.e. format USB 2/3 etc


Tried viewing a JPEG and there was no interference noise. But if i try to watch a video from the USB, that noise comes on right away, but when i stop the video and go back to the USB main menu, the sound continues......



AnthonyUK said:


> On the TV audio settings under 'expert' settings, the digital audio output is set to PCM and the amp is also expecting this?


Yes the amp says on the front screen 'PCM'

Thanks all for your inputs, i was hoping someone would recognise the horrible noise and could tell me what it was before i sort it out with where we bought it from


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

JwilliamsM said:


> Thanks all for your inputs, i was hoping someone would recognise the horrible noise and could tell me what it was before i sort it out with where we bought it from


The noise is a mismatch between digital output and input.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

With the USB, what has the video/sound file been saved as? The TV could output PCM and Dolby Digital. 

It's a shame that amp isn't an AV amp and doesn't have HDMI, it would easily be solved I think by using ARC, or by putting the USB directly into the amp.

As AnthonyUk says, it's a mismatch between the output and input, so the question is why? File type is the most likely answer.


----------

